

A beautiful self hosted alternative to Basecamp - wharton_grad

There don't seem to be many self hosted project management systems that are both attractive and functional, so a friend of mine created one. He says it doesn't have all the features he wants to build yet, but it's a solid start. Check out the demo.<p>http:www.duetapp.com/demo
======
ValentineC
Earlier discussion here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5698741>

------
lukeholder
Wow really nice work. I have a strong feeling you need to raise the price.

~~~
saddestcatever
I bought it. Looks great, but there are some minor features needed before it
becomes a full product. Being able to add tasks as a client, and edit the
invoice details should be priorities. I'm looking forward to where it's going
to be in an update or two.

------
switch33
Why use this over freedcamp.com/ ?

~~~
23andwalnut
It's hard to say, the freedcamp landing page doesn't say much about the
specifics of what it offers. The one thing that sticks out is that freedcamp
is a hosted solution, just like Basecamp. Duet is self hosted, which is going
to appeal to a different set of users...

------
krsunny
What are the requirements?

~~~
23andwalnut
Just PHP 5.3 and MySql. Any host, even a shared godaddy server should be more
than enough.

------
timmm
Nice, how can I get this?

~~~
finspin
http:www.duetapp.com

------
magicmarkker
Looks beautiful

